# Lightroom import from Google Photos



## DMartin (Dec 17, 2019)

Since Google broke the sync link between Google Drive and Google Photos earlier this year (IIRC) has anyone got what they consider a simple and usable workflow for importing from Google Photos and (optionally) exporting back to Google Photos?    If there are presets I have not discovered them.  Thanks.


----------



## Califdan (Dec 17, 2019)

Sorry,  Can't answer your question.  Here's a short rant....

1)  Picassa was great and provided an API through which a LR Classic Publish service could maintain photos on Picassa Web
2)  Google bought Picassa and all was still good
3)  Google linked Picassa with Google Photos so that any photo in Picassa showed up in Google Photos - all still good as Picassa Publish services in LR still worked
4)  Google stopped support for Picassa but left it working
5)  Google disabled the Picassa API such that the LR Publish service plugins no longer worked
6)  Google has ignored pleas to provide an API for Google Photos which would allow LR Publish service plugin's to be developed
7)  I stopped using Google Photos as process of exporting from LR, logging into Google Photos, uploading  images and then trying to keep track of changes and modifications in LR that would require deleting photo in Google, and re-uploading the new version was just too darn time consuming and non productive.


Flickr still supports LR Publish Services but Flickr is now owned by Smugmug so not sure what their plans are.
I think Smugmug still supports LR Publish Services
Facebook still supports LR Publish services but only for "business" pages
Zenfolio still supports LR Publish Services
Instagram sort of supports it but it's getting pretty sketchy and unreliable
API required for LR Publish Services for 500px broke and they have shown no interest in fixing it
and, of course Adobe products support various photo sharing programs such as Adobe Creative Cloud Express (formerly known as Adobe Spark), Adobe Portfolio, and just plain "sharing" a collection in LR Classic.


----------



## DMartin (Dec 17, 2019)

I absolutely agree with "logging into Google Photos, uploading  images and then trying to keep track of changes and modifications in LR that would require deleting photo in Google, and re-uploading ... ".    Tedious, we seem to be in the stone age still.  And BTW I have discovered that Pixel phone images which Google allows free storage at 'original' resolution does NOT apply to the same image once LR has touched it.   Not good either.

And thanks for the rant; interesting !


----------



## Califdan (Dec 17, 2019)

It seems that the twenty-somethings that are the movers and shakers at these tech companies don't believe that anything not on their phone is worth anything.  Or they don't think there is anything other than what runs on their phone.


----------

